# Using Phlogel Transdermal



## eisenhans (Jan 29, 2009)

Tired of being a pincushion. Got some phlogel and my gear together, but don't know how to proceed from here. Anybody know mixing proportions for T-prop and tren? I'd like to end up with the transdermally delivered equivalent of injecting 200 mg TP and 50 mg tren daily. Any guidance would be much appreciated.


----------

